# Advice about crabs



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Soon starting a tropical freshwater aquarium 10 gallons. Wondering if anyone knew of any fully aquatic crabs or mostly aquatic and how they get along with other fish and how to keep them like care level and needs.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Crabs will eat any fish they can get ahold of and they hunt at night. A 10G tank is a little small for Crabs, a 20G tank is better. Best not to have Corys and Crabs in the same tank, they both feed in the same area and the Crans may attack. Surface feeders, like Danios and Clouds, would get along fine with Crabs. Some Crabs need high ph and and some salt, check before you buy.


----------

